# Looking for NSFW RP partners [MxM]



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 29, 2020)

Y'ello! I'm Parker, your friendly neighbourhood hyena. I'm looking for some people to RP with!

In terms of RP I'm pretty flexible, I can do an RP for pretty much any genre, I have multiple sona's I can use depending on the plot/setting and in terms of kinks/fetishes I'm willing to do most kinks (though not all). I don't have any specific plots in mind, but for a general idea I'd be looking to do something in a sci-fi city maybe, or urban exploration in a modern setting, as long as it's a *long term RP*. Though it's not limited to just that, I'm sure that there's always a plot that can be worked out. Here is my f-list, to give you a general idea of what I like. Note that things in the "Maybe" section are things I might do, that's always up for discussion.

I should probably mention that I'm looking for *males only*, as I'm gay, and I'm not really interested in anything with females at the moment. It's also a must that you are *18+*, as I'm not willing to RP with anyone under that age. I don't have any preference for species at all, as long as it's anthropomorphic, fluffy or scaly, anything goes!

Lastly, for post length, I am semi-lit tend to be able to write anything from 3-4 sentences to 1-2 paragraphs (depending on the situation). I'm fluent in English, but I can end up making a mistake here and there. I prefer to RP on Discord, but I can also RP on the forum here or Telegram.

If any of this sounds interesting to you, then please feel free to respond to this thread or DM me so we can get things started on a platform of your choice!

Hyena out~


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jun 30, 2020)

-bump-


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 2, 2020)

-bump x2-


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 7, 2020)

-bump x3-


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey there I'm interested


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Jul 11, 2020)

-bump x4-


----------



## VolatusArts (Jul 12, 2020)

Yello. I'll send a discord request.


----------

